# Manual therapy technique 97140



## Manas maity (Oct 4, 2009)

I bill for workers' comp and they go by medicare guidelines as well.  I have seen many times from numerous ins that they bundle the 97140 w/a 59 modifier to 97012.  I ALWAYS put the modifier on the 97140 and never on the 97012.  They blame it on CCI edits yet it seems that it is incorrect.  Can someone help me with this?

Thanks!


----------

